# Idaho Bear Tag



## O. hemionus (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been seriously considering buying a bear tag for Idaho in the spring and had a few questions I figured somebody might be able to help clear up. First, as I understand it, most of the units are open to over the counter tags. So do you just buy the tag and its valid in those over the counter units, as long as you are following the specific regs and season dates? Secondly, the IFG has the bear season, for say 2011, as the fall Aug 2011-Jul 2012. So, if I would like to chase bears this coming spring, 2012, would I have to buy a 2011 bear tag? I really would hate to buy a tag for 2012, thinking I was legal to hunt in the spring of 2012, when in fact the seasons defy logic and I would need a 2011 tag. I've been researching like crazy and can't seem to get any clarification.

Thanks for any help and clarification!!!!!!


----------



## Fire Yote (Dec 31, 2011)

My buddy from Pleasant Grove hunts Bear in Northern Idaho every year. I will ask him tomorrow if he can clarify.


----------



## O. hemionus (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Fire Yote (Dec 31, 2011)

So you can buy them over the counter and they are by calendar year so don't buy one in fall 2012 and expect to use it spring 2013. Hope this helps.


----------



## O. hemionus (Oct 27, 2011)

Helps alot thanks!


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

When I bought my tags last year they asked which units I would be hunting. I believe this is because I bought one of the reduced cost tags that is only good for a few zones and that they wanted to verify that I understood that the tag was only good in certain areas. Either way, I just listed the 2 zones that I planned on hunting.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If i remember correctly some units allow for a discounted 2nd Bear tag? I only know as I won the UWC's guided bear hunt that I'm going on this spring (I'm brining along my father, and three brothers). Should be a lot of fun! THANKS UWC!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

We hunt a lot of Idaho bears...all across the state. There are only a couple of limited entry controlled hunts that you have to put in for...all other bear hunting can be done over the counter. Buy a 2012 tag for 2012 hunting. Some of the interior Salmon/Middle Fork units are a reduced price tag and you can buy two...but most units fall under the regular bear tag and you can buy one per year and hunt basically statewide.


----------



## O. hemionus (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info! I really appreciate it!


----------

